# Winter trail riding!



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There have only been a few days that were some what decent to ride, not bitterly cold, since we got snow but I had to work. Otherwise it has been just too cold. Hoping for a little warmer weather in the New year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

usandpets said:


> Hoping for a little warmer weather in the New year!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here! It's been can't-feel-your-toes cold


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I am, it was 76 today, and Im hoping to tomorrow as well but they are predicting thunderstorms


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Haven't ridden in over a month due to dw being sick and then rain when she feeling better. 

Rain forecast this weekend so no riding for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Last time I was out on the trails was November 30th. Since then, we have had -30C temps, then blizzards. I do like the trails as there is not as much snow under the canopy of the forest, however sometimes trees sag under the weight of the snow and block easy access to anywhere.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

wtwg said:


> Anyone still trail riding?


Riding all the time, although I'd be happier with a few less days in the 70's and few more in the 60's or even 50's. Next month will be even better since our 5 month hunting season will finally end (and hopefully fewer days in the 70's). Winter is the best time for riding. Mots of Autumn and Spring are pretty good too.

June - Aug is when the temperatures (heat and humidity) limit the amount of riding I can comfortably do (or want to subject my horses too).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

The next two day will be pushing 80. It's about 60 right now, but should get to lower 50's sometime tonight (I hope).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Back in my 20's & 30's, the first day, evening, or even night (depending on friends & my work schedule) of sticking snow meant we all got together for a trail ride. In my 40's & 50's I've become a fair weather rider. LOL


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I live in Oregon and we have finally had a warming trend. It was 37 degrees today!!!

We took the herd to our favorite trail nearby and rode in the snow.









The reserve used to be a military base and internment camp during WWII, and there are at least 12 of these bunkers on the ride.









This is Kim riding Millie, our "little baby girl" and ponying April.









Me riding Ella a black KSMH and ponying April.

We rode for 2 hours in the snow. We ran up on a small buck and two little does, then saw the hunters, a man and his child. I waved and said hello but they weren't very friendly despite the fact that we had moved the deer right into them. We rode off in the opposite direction as the deer to avoid being shot. The preserve pretty much has no rules: trapping, hunting, dogs off leash, horses...I have never seen an ATV there but I have never seen a sign posted that says you can't. 

I think next time we will wear something brighter.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Well poop, thunder and lightning no trail riding for me and Spot. Guess Ill have to suck it up and brave the wilderness of the mall and do some danged Christmas shopping.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been getting Dream out for her rehab rides as the weather allows. The boys are getting some time off (as they always do at the end of the season).

Its been unusually cold and snowy so far.. until today. Today it was 53 (normal high is 39) and tomorrow its going to be 65! Sounds lovely, until you look at all the melting snow which is turning into ankle-deep mud.. and its supposed to get cold again starting Monday, meaning whatever is left will freeze solid. Least we aren't getting the 2 inches of rain originally forecast for the weekend, but only passing showers. Never thought I would be wishing for snow!


----------



## sorrel Thoroughbreds (Dec 7, 2013)

*advice help? cold trails *

I am still riding. I ride on a gravel road for now. Its also icy outside. :/ but never the less I hit the trails!  does anyone have advice about trail riding? Anything?


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I need to move to your area. I am still riding but it was 42 degrees. It wasn't windy so it was nice. 



its lbs not miles said:


> Riding all the time, although I'd be happier with a few less days in the 70's and few more in the 60's or even 50's. Next month will be even better since our 5 month hunting season will finally end (and hopefully fewer days in the 70's). Winter is the best time for riding. Mots of Autumn and Spring are pretty good too.
> 
> June - Aug is when the temperatures (heat and humidity) limit the amount of riding I can comfortably do (or want to subject my horses too).


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Now that I am older and in my seventies about 40 degrees is the coldest that I can hack it. My wife and I have given ourselves Christmas presents of "Under Armor" long underwear, and Merino wool socks and we are ready to brave the elements. The cold feet thing is a problem for me though. I just can't make myself wear rubber pack boots and such. I guess styling has its draw backs.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Herosbud, did you know that White's designed a pair of pac boots for cowboys? 
Cowboy Pac

and you can add warmth with these
Pac Liners


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I just learned about Omni-heat from Columbia sportswear, guy I work with tried some and said it's amazing.

Omni-Heat Reflective


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

luvbeach said:


> I need to move to your area. I am still riding but it was 42 degrees. It wasn't windy so it was nice.


Weather today.
All I see is a clear, sunny sky and it's 60.
High is suppose to be 63 (it's still warming up) and the low is only suppose to reach 53.
A great day for riding (which is what I'm leaving to do now that I've finished the dishes and put a stew on for tonight).


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

6gun Kid, Thanks, I will have to give them a look. I would have to change my stirrups too.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Weather today.
> All I see is a clear, sunny sky and it's 60.
> High is suppose to be 63 (it's still warming up) and the low is only suppose to reach 53.
> A great day for riding (which is what I'm leaving to do now that I've finished the dishes and put a stew on for tonight).


Quit rubbing it in!!! I'm, stuck at work today.:lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kenetrek makes a cowboy version of their pac boot. 
It has a smooth outside lug that won't hang up in your stirrup, a slightly more pointed toe than most pac boots and spur ridge on the heel.

You will still probably want a oversize stirrup.

KENETREK 13" COWBOY-Kenetrek Boots


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't stay off my horses back now! Don't care what the weather is! Ride on!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Just came through the ice storm and the holidays and now have a storm coming with 8 to 12 inches of snow! Hoping after this storm to take the horses out in the field to ride. Trails will be off limits until all the downed trees can be cleared.

Have fun all, and keep safe!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We took our horses to see our friends in Eastern Oregon for the weekend, just got back yesterday.

It was fantastic! Great weather, open desert, steep canyons, frozen riverbanks. We rode every day, at least once if not twice. I am a little sore...

Frozen Deschutes riverbank. Couldn't believe how thick it was!








The Plateau. My phone cannot capture how beautiful it was, not even close!








Millie the wonder filly with her rider Kim. As you can see, it was freakin' cold!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I love that area! Wish there were more jobs over there so I don't have to wait for retirement before moving.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I still ride whenever I can, I just make sure to adjust the type of riding depending on what the footing is doing. Anything icy and I keep things slow. Deep snow and I avoid any areas where I'm not really familiar with the terrain.

For the most part, we've had a relatively mild winter so far. A few cold snaps down to single digits but then a few days later and it's back up in the 50's+. Not much moisture though. We had an inch of ice underneath 2 inches of snow just before Christmas but that's been about the extent of our moisture in the last few months.

Our biggest problem is the wind and, therefore, the wind chills. Yesterday the wind was blowing 40mph with gusts up to 55, today it's calmed down a bit with 22 mph winds and 35 gusts, but that wind makes it so darn cold, even when the temps really aren't that bad.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great pic everyone. I live in Texas and not much snow here. Today 65 and the sand was blowing


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL Womack, that's what we had here yesterday. Today was 35 with the sand blowing.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Got out and rode today, about 3 miles or so it was 65 and a light breeze.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We rode in the preserve again yesterday, the one with the bunkers. We tried to ride on the end close to a county park and there were people everywhere. We usually don't go there and yesterday affirmed that decision!

The first folks we ran into were a nice couple with a dog. We shared our whisky and one of our dogs tried to go home with them! She is the dog who has only gone on 2 horse rides in the 2 years we have had her. 

The next people were not happy to see horses on the trail and said something a little off. Then, the next couple we saw had their dog on a leash and were all worried about our off leash dogs. She said "Can you call your dog?" We just said "There is no leash law here, its not a park." 

So here is my rant: This is not a park, its a hunting preserve. Its a place set aside for HUNTING, TRAPPING, and HORSEBACK RIDING. Look at the signs? Do you hear the guns? Stay in the county park if you are afraid your dog can't handle other dogs. If horses scare you, you are in the wrong place. There are 900 parks in this county where horses are not permitted, dogs must be on a leash or are not allowed at all, and you chose to come here and give me a bad time? 

*deep breath* 

I chose to go from a walk to a lope and just blow by this lady. She needs to take her precious little puppy back home where he will be safe from the scary wild loose dogs.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep just yesterday. It was warm and sunny here. We were just talking about taking the horses up north to ride in the snow. I don't mind it so much if I can get away from it.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I ride a lot in the snow. Mostly just around the fields at the farm but we will venture into the woods on occasion. We're getting hit with a blizzard today, so we'll have 18" of fresh powder to play in tomorrow  Happy Trails!

I'm sorry the pictures are sideways and what not. I have no idea why it does this!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

at -30. we were a little desperate(at least our butts were warm:lol. Its been really hard this year, we keep swinging from above zero to -30(or colder) and back, at least once a week, and we have TONS of snow. way more than normal, the fields we typically ride in all winter are 3' deep, sometimes drifted over 5', and the above freezing temps are making the roads icy and the snow crusty. today its above freezing, forcast for sunday is -26, not including windchill:-( Gives me killer head aches, and more snow for tonight.:evil:


----------



## Sagebrush (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to go out so bad, but there is just so much really slick ice everywhere! -_-!


----------



## sorrel Thoroughbreds (Dec 7, 2013)

Went on a trail ride yesterday.  It was partially sunny out so it was nice.  The third picture was of today on our trail ride. It was cloudy out though. :/ It was still fun though!


----------



## sorrel Thoroughbreds (Dec 7, 2013)

laurapratt01 said:


> I ride a lot in the snow. Mostly just around the fields at the farm but we will venture into the woods on occasion. We're getting hit with a blizzard today, so we'll have 18" of fresh powder to play in tomorrow  Happy Trails!
> 
> I'm sorry the pictures are sideways and what not. I have no idea why it does this!


Beautiful horse.  what breed? And how old is he/ she?


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

^ Thanks! He's a grade QH. He's pretty much the best


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

...and he just turned 18.


----------



## Sagebrush (Dec 28, 2013)

We got a fresh batch of snow last night, with more possible. It is very gray and white outside right now, but not that cold (in the 30s ish)


----------

